

Show HN: Decomposr, optimize your keywords for Google Instant Search - bjonathan
http://www.decomposr.com

======
bjonathan
Everybody is trying to figure out how to optimize SEO for Google Instant
Search. We tought it would be cool to have a little tool to split keywords.
@Clmntlxndr hacked that in less than an hour with Sinatra (his first app with
that framework)

What do you think of it?

------
johnconroy
Well that didn't take long. Interesting to see if there really is going to be
a SEO market for partial words and what-not

